# 4.2.2 download icons (tons of them)



## jpd5150 (May 4, 2012)

When I had the OTA download to my stock unrooted 7 an odd thing now happens. The top notification shade becomes populated with download icons of all my mp3's. I erase them but when a new notification comes in they repopulate. I'm running power amp to run the songs not sure if that may be part of the issue. Any thoughts? Thanks.
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

